# *need oceanwalk! 2br july 19-26 & 7/27-aug3



## TIMESHARE-HO (Jul 17, 2013)

NEED 2 UNITS! WYNDHAM OCEANWALK -
JULY 19-26/27 & JULY 27-AUG 3
2BR UNITS SLP 6 OR 8
THANK U... PLS CALL/TEXT  904-403-7019
jillmazz222@yahoo.com


----------

